# 1903 (or thereabouts) Tribune



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 23, 2015)

I'll get some better pictures tomorrow in the light but I'm at work on this ol Tribune frame this evening. I'm just removing components and grease and some really well established mud. Apparently whoever house painted this bad boy ran it through a big mud pile first and didn't bother cleaning up.

To that end, what is a ranking of least to most caustic and extensive paint removers? I know on chrome and nickel that terrible "easy off" works well but it would remove the red and the bits of original blue underneath. What could potentially anyway remove one but not the other? I've seen a number of suggestions on other threads but assuming it's a lacquer house paint, any ideas?







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 23, 2015)

Soak the entire bicycle in oxalic acid.
Then use a brush on paint remover to the areas, needing removal.


----------



## Kombicol (Apr 23, 2015)

Motsenbergers Lift Off graffiti remover and superfine steel wool works great trying to recover original paint on cars.
Limited Soak time and regular rinsing are critical in not taking everything off.
Work small areas to begin with until you get a feel for it.


----------



## thehugheseum (Apr 24, 2015)

you might be amazed at what a high pressure pressure washer can do


----------



## bikejunk (Apr 25, 2015)

On of the best preserved bikes I ever had started life with a heavy coat of paint over the entire thing nickel was perfect and the paint under the overpaint was stunning it just too time lots =o time


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 26, 2015)

Is there a reason this cotter pin just won't budge? I don't want to manhandle it to much, any secret to this seems obvious pin?





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 26, 2015)

Oh and thank you all for your paint removal suggestions, I've tried everything but power washing in the past, I'll start with that during my next gauntlet cleaning challenge


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 30, 2015)

Update! I managed to get this damn cotter out, the threaded spindle through me off, if I'd known it was threaded I could have relieved some of the pressure off of the cotter wedge but she gave eventually.
Today's discovery is the paint! 
Beneath this crappy old red house paint is a very nice light blue as well as the model name "Blue Streak"! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 30, 2015)

Goof off treatment and an hour or so of scrubbing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corbettclassics (Apr 30, 2015)

Color is most likely called "Robins Egg Blue".

Any close ups of the head badge. 

Which one of these 2 badges is it ? >>>


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 30, 2015)

The latter badge,  that version of robins egg sure looks fresh, hoping mine cleans up some.
Here are the before shots right after I scooped it up.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corbettclassics (May 1, 2015)

It's very similar to Glenn's bike at Oldspokeshome >

http://www.oldspokeshome.com/tribune-“blue-streak”-1899

I know where there are a several more of these "Blue Streaks" in original paint
all around the same era 1898 -1900

You've got a heck of a project on your hands!  Keep posting ...


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Nov 2, 2015)

*Catching up*

Here are some more during restore images and a few finished products.
This will prob be going up for sale soon.


----------



## Iverider (Nov 3, 2015)

Nice bike and nice job on the paint stripping. Too bad about the cotter pin. Looks unuseable after hammering it out. Use a cotter pin press in the future and you won't mushroom the threads.

You can also use a bench vise as a press.

[video=youtube;OQg89p6gcjk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQg89p6gcjk[/video]


----------

